# Paging in ASP.net DataList Control



## binay00713 (May 2, 2011)

*I have a DtaList control which fetches 20 record in my webpage...

I want to display  6 records in 3*3  style & a link at the bottom to view all records in another page.

I have set the RepeatColumns=3 & RepeatDirection="Horizontal" ,

But how to set the vertical Repeat=3*


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (May 3, 2011)

^^ use GridView


----------



## binay00713 (May 3, 2011)

arpanmukherjee1 said:


> ^^ use GridView



same question again
How to use the 3*3 style in gridview both horizontally & vertically?


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (May 3, 2011)

didnt understand the question. 

you want 6 records to be displayed in 9 (3*3) blocks. How
what is the query 
what will the next page show if you have shown all records in 1 page 

in gridview 
set AutoGenerateColoums = true. 
configure your dataset that has 3 coloums.
AllowPaging=true
PageSize=3


----------



## Zangetsu (May 3, 2011)

binay00713 said:


> *I have a DtaList control which fetches 20 record in my webpage...
> 
> I want to display  6 records in 3*3  style & a link at the bottom to view all records in another page.
> 
> ...


*

u cant set both vertical & horizontal repeat @ the same time*


----------



## binay00713 (May 3, 2011)

sorry i want to display 9 records in 3*3 style


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (May 3, 2011)

did you try generating a 3 column dataset??


----------



## Beenu (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello Everyone,
Check this URL...
DataList Control in ASP.Net - MindStick

It might be useful for you.


Thanks


----------

